# Tractor pulling



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I thought you guys might like to see this....

Tractor pulling with a lawnmower...

http://hambone.homelinux.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=137


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

ive seen alot of mower pulling. at the truck pulls they have a section for mowers to. i was going to enter my 69 kohler powered ford 120. some of those guys are nuts! i saw one with a harley motor and another with a vw motor. :thumbsup:


----------

